# Craftsman Weedwacker Fuel Bulb



## cort (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a model 316.798220 that won't start. First use this year. The fuel bulb will not pump any gas. Not clear to me how to remove this or even if cleaning it is the right idea. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Will it depress or is it hard to depress? more details on what happens when you press it (does it stick "pressed"?).


----------



## cort (Jun 1, 2005)

It depresses normally but doesn't draw any fuel into the bulb. I've pumped it dozens of times and it just doesn't work. The bulb action hasn't changed from when new just doesn't draw. There are two tubes running to the fuel tank and I don't see any fuel in either one of them. I suspect it is plugged somewhere but not sure where to look first or how to go about it. Thanks for the help.


----------

